

Inside the Atari 800: It's the 30th anniversary of this 8-bit PC classic. - hshah
http://www.pcworld.com/article/181421/inside_the_atari_800.html

======
david927
I had the 400 which had a plastic membrane instead of keyboard. And it was
always running out of memory. Good times.

